# Brokenfoot's progress (two mini-movies)



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

You can see Brokenfoot's progress so far on my website at:

http://www.angelfire.com/anime6/pigeonsarelovable/

Just click the updates blue button and you can find her webpage.

I've made two mini-movies of her walking around. She still has a limp but at least she can get around better.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Hey Gary the pigeon that I was given to rehab has a broken back toe at the knuckle above the nail, it obviously hurts to walk on it as she walks on it upside down. How do they set thoses? She goes to the vets tomorrow the 25th. she also has a little sore just below her eye, and she is missing her flight feathers on her right side. She is such a sweet bird.

Cindy
Naturegirl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*WoW*

Garye, you sure have some great updates! LOTS of new pics since the last time that I checked. What a riot! Really nice variety of pigeon morphs!

HI to all from Mr. Squeaks!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Garye, 

Poor little "Broken Foot" She seems to manage ok though considering but you have to feel a little sorry for her hobbling/high stepping around like that. It's a good job she's got a reliable food source through you and this makes her days a little easier

Your website is a continual labour of love, I like the new updates as well, great job!


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Yes, I feel sorry for Brokenfoot too. I try to help them out as much as I can. I had to move the flock to another place for safety. I didn't really have to try hard. The birds just followed my car. I seriously don't know how they are able to find me like that out of all those other cars in the lot but they do.

It's starting to snow here. They'll need all the help they can get.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Garye, did the sea gulls follow too. Hope not.

Maggie


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi Garye,

Poor baby, she does have what looks to be a tough time hobbling around, but she's lucky to have you there helping out especially with the snow coming in.
Thank's for being a constant food supply for these ferals and keeping an eye out for predators and good feeding locations.

fp


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Not really. The gulls will of course search from the sky but they haven't bothered the pigeons much lately. I don't give out bread any more so maybe that's why they stopped hanging around. Generally I only give out bread to distract them if they're bothering the pigeons but I haven't seen them do it lately in the new spot. No dead pigeons so far.

I have also reduced the amount of food I give out. The pigeons eat and are out in a flash.


----------

